# new to archey talk



## a41120

I'm from vermont and have been hunting with a bow off and on through the years. I haven't been successful with it but still enjoy any way of getting away from the every day hub bub to be in the woods hunting. I am going to try and do some turkey hunting this year with the tomkat and hopefully i'll get one if i do you here will get some pics. thanks for letting me join in the fun and knowledge this sight has to offer


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* a41120. Have fun here.


----------



## Shinsou

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## BWiz

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## Bravesfan

Welcome! Where in VT do you live?


----------



## asa1485




----------

